# S/T Tuesday night results



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE had a great night to be on the water. The fish didn't think so though. Tough night fishing. 16 boats showed up to enjoy it though. Here are the results. 28 bass weighed in.

1st. place
Marshall & Will
5- bass - 6.10 lbs.

2nd. place
Phil (Hydrasport) & Nick
4- bass - 4.10 lbs.

3rd. place
Al & Don
3- bass- 4.04 lbs.

Big bass was split
Shawn/ Pat & Jeff
2.00 lbs.

Thanks for coming out last night. We stayed until 10:30 talking to a few guys discussing this site and many other things. Thanks to my wife also who brought the scale down to us that I forgot. Old age thing I guess  
Don't forget we will be holding a tournament this Sunday July 4th. at O'Shaugnessy. Times are 6:30 - 12:30. Dale & Garry


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like some OGF guys took home the gold and silver. Nice work!


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Good job fella's. I was tempted to join, but had to get home early lastnight. Fished for a couple of hours with nothing. One of these days I'll start catching them  

What were you all useing?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Marshall !  Glad to see you get a well deserved and long over due win . You still owe me 10% for letting you have my fish .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks phil, after I left that spot you were supposed to give me 10 % of the winnings.(If you pulled any more off that area) I guess I milked it out for what it was worth. My partner caught 2, without those fish you would have beat me.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I'm bumped now  WAY TO GO MARSHALL!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Looks like we might have to start drawing to see who gets that spot  Seems like everyone wants to be there. If anyone knows of another good spot feel free to let me know...I don't want to have to wait in line


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Good tournament guys. Thanks Garry and Dale always a fun to fish your guys' tournaments!! Glad to be there and it was a pleasure to fish with Phil. Congrats on some great fish Marshall. We just couldnt seem to get that 5th fish in the boat. It was good to finally meet ya face to face on Tuesday. 

Adam, well just have to work that river over sometime soon and try to find some new untapped spots. Seems like mine have been getting hammered lately.

Later everyone, 

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Untapped spots !  Is there such a thing ? Didnt think so .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

hey phil, it wasn't easy fishing those "untapped spots " last sunday was it. This place sure has had a lot of pressure lately. Nice to meet ya nick, see ya at another tourney.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck to you all tonight. I always work tues all you can eat wing night. usually too much money to pass up. maybe my wife'll allow this sunday morning i hope.


----------

